# Italian Lakes



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

We (wife and 10 month old baby boy) are planning a trip to the Italian Lakes in April. We plan to leave in early April and return mid May, not having travel this way before I would welcome some advise.
Originally we planned to travel through France with 2/3 stop offs along the way, possibly stopping at aires to save a little money. As we've never used aires before can anyboby recommend any suitable sites.
We would also welcome advise on any of the Lakes campsites, we plan to stay in the area for 2weeks before retuning home after a short stay in Interlaken, any advise would be very welcome.
Do I need any special adaptors to electrical hook up, Ive also noticed electrical supplies very from 3-10 amps, is 3 amps suitable for a standard 4 berth motorhome ? 
Many Thanks to you all.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

3 amps will just about run the fridge and keep your leisure battery charged. Most sites will be able to offer you more electric for a couple of extra euro.

I am off to Garda very soon - you are welcome to follow the "pirate ship".

I shall spend one night at Calais docks - although there is an aire close by, I prefer the docks.

DAy 2 is toll free and will run for about 375 miles Calais, Dunkerque, Lille, Belgium, Tournai, Mons, Charleroi, Arlon, Luxembourg, back in to France, and then follow signs to Chateau Salins and Phalsbourg. On then to the motorway for one junction and leave the motorway at Saverne. I shall spend a couple of nights at the municipal site at Obernai.

Day 3 is Obernai - Colmar - Basle - Lucerne - Gotthard Tunnel - Milan and Garda.

You could add an exra stop in Luxembourg if you wish.

The above route is virtually toll free and you benefit from cheap diesel in Luxembourg at about 70p per litre.

Russell

www.camping.it

www.gardalake.it

www.obernai.fr

You will also require a swiss motorway toll thing. Lots of info about that on this site, but ask if you are unsure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Duckwithatruck said:


> We (wife and 10 month old baby boy) are planning a trip to the Italian Lakes in April.


You cannot fail to be enchanted, weather permitting. We're going again in May.

Our "special" place is Canerero Riviera on Maggiore, but so far we've been in a hotel there, there is a little campsite. A charming village. OK it's full of Germans, but they're quite civilised.

A must see is Isola Madra, stunning island palace.

And further down the lake in Verbania the Scottish made Villa Taranto Gardens are good if you like big formal gardens.

That'll keep you busy for a few days.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not sure Lake Guarda is included in the "Italian Lakes", but a few years back we drove our motorhome along the cliff-side road with my daughter shouting out the inches to the railing every few seconds: 6", 3", 12", 2". Nerving.

Of course, we were in a rented Class C, not the beast we have on this tour 8O


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you go via Colmar make sure you spend some time looking round the old town, well worth the time. Also in Interlaken take the trip to the Jungfraujoch, an experience of a lifetime.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You'll love the lakes. Watch out for Italian drivers, if you've never experienced them before. "Rules of the Road" does not translate well into Italian, apparently :wink:

We had an enforced stop in Maggiore last year, and it was beautiful










Torre del Lago Puccini was wonderful










and of course, Garda is exceptional










Gerald


----------

